# Bertie Bear



## Kt77 (Sep 20, 2012)

Took these today will be 10 weeks on Sunday. He's grown so much already. He doesn't sit still for 5 mins so best I could get on the phone!


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

What a gorgeous boy. So cuddly looking, and very good photo's.


----------



## Chumphreys (Oct 1, 2011)

sooo cute.Butter wouldn't melt 
xClare


----------



## Duckdog (Jul 23, 2012)

Bertie is a total cutie pie!!


----------



## RachelJ (Oct 5, 2012)

Aw gorgeous - love his coat x


----------



## JasperBlack (Sep 1, 2012)

Awww I just love Bertie he is so adorable! X


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Beautiful! Is he roan or just ticking?


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Want one, want one, want one xxx


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

what a sweety!!!!


----------



## Kody&Beau (Aug 18, 2012)

He's gorgeous soo cute x


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

Bertie Bear......such a great name. Perfectly apt!


----------



## Kt77 (Sep 20, 2012)

He's roan. His mum was blue roan and dad full choccy poodle. He seems to ave a tinge of yellow on him but it may be where he wee's everywhere!


----------



## Nanci (Mar 1, 2012)

What a little precious bear!! I just want to kiss that face!!! XXXXXOOOO


----------



## Sam1 (Mar 6, 2012)

What a sweetie pops!


----------

